# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  New Aussies

## Hulihzack

A buddy of mine at work decided to get rid of his collection recently.  So I worked out a trade deal with him and picked up some really great animals.

Womas went to the top of my wish list the moment I first saw one.  With this deal, I ended up with a pair of 09's.  I didn't expect to get any of these for a long time, but the stars aligned, and I'm bouncing off the walls I'm so happy with them.

The male has a LOT of spunk.  He also has a lot of extra skin on his neck, which is really really odd looking, but it doesn't seem to bother him at all.



I thought he was just bluffing at first... but he set me straight first chance he got.  :Razz: 

You can really see the extra skin here.


The female is beautiful, and an absolute sweetheart.






In addition to the Womas, I also got a pair of Children's pythons, which are surprisingly cool (and surprisingly hard to photograph)

----------


## Minja777

Great pick ups! Well he sure showed you huh lol.

----------

_Hulihzack_ (05-08-2010)

----------


## Lorgakor

My woma gets really wrinkly like that in the neck when she is due a shed. He could be a bit dehydrated also.

----------

_Hulihzack_ (05-08-2010)

----------


## Hulihzack

I should mention the neck wrinkle has been there his whole life.  I saw these guys when he first bought them like 6 months ago.  It seems like a benign deformation.  If anyone has seen anything else like this please chime in!

----------


## JLC

Wow!  Look at him flying outa that box!   :Surprised:   :Very Happy:   Definitely no bluff there!   :Giggle:  

They're all beautiful!  Congrats!! I have a huge soft spot for womas...gonna have my own someday!!

----------

_Hulihzack_ (05-08-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Nice additions Zack!  I really like those Womas, I would love to have some one day.  I seem to be getting more into boas since they give live birth.. way easier!

Good luck with the new snakes, hope ya enjoy them.  I think I can see into the future... More Aussie pythons?? :Razz:

----------

_Hulihzack_ (05-08-2010)

----------


## Danounet

Those are beautiful. The Australian region has beautiful snakes.  :Snake:

----------


## mrmertz

> I thought he was just bluffing at first... but he set me straight first chance he got.



Yeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!   :Good Job:   :Good Job: 

I just got tagged by a 5 foot bullsnake I caught at work yesterday - but that was just a tag - THIS IS A BITE!!!!! As in chomp and clamp!!!!

----------


## twan

Nice :Snake: s hows the hand after chomp and clamp lol. :Very Happy:

----------


## Aeries

I was never really into Woma's until I saw one in real life, pictures do them no justice, and they really are stunning animals! I like the Children's, they're neat little guys!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Those womas are gorgeous, great pick-up, congrats  :Good Job:

----------


## Zenllama

Nice woma's! your a lucky guy. I have a Antaresia Childreni as well and i have found that they are really cool. Mine really likes to make her own burrows in the aspen shavings as well as climb and perch on branches/vine. Never had a snake with quite as much personality as her either.

----------

